# How many rotations per day on the winder?



## too solid

I just received a new quad brookstone winder. Before this I had a cheap single winder and have no idea how many rotations it would cycle through per day. My new winder has about 10 different options. What is the norm? I currently have a seiko and steinhart if that matters.


----------



## gaijin

Do you worry as much about how many times you rotate your wrist when you wear your watches?

Just sayin' ...


----------



## revangel

too solid said:


> I just received a new quad brookstone winder. Before this I had a cheap single winder and have no idea how many rotations it would cycle through per day. My new winder has about 10 different options. What is the norm? I currently have a seiko and steinhart if that matters.


did you get it off of ebay for $159?? darn, i missed out on that one. o|

sorry.. i can't help with the TPD as i have yet to have a decent winder that provides me that option.

best of luck


----------



## lvt

too solid said:


> I just received a new quad brookstone winder. Before this I had a cheap single winder and have no idea how many rotations it would cycle through per day. My new winder has about 10 different options. What is the norm? I currently have a seiko and steinhart if that matters.


There is a link to the page where you have a list of recommended winder settings for different movements, I'm sure someone will post the link for you soon


----------



## BDH

if you go to Orbita's (the watchwinding company) website, they have a great database for direction and TPD. I'd link it, but I'm in bed/too lazy... 

PS - i just got the 2 watch version of this winder, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## JWM69

Orbita's database will offer you a good idea of what is recommended: Orbita - Watch Database . However, I think you'll find that playing around with the rotations per day will very with the Brookstone. Unlike most other winders from my experience (and especially winders that incorporate "fuzzy logic"), the Brookstone will rotate once then rest. Most others will rotate for a period of time, then rest for a period of time. According the to Orbita database, all of my watches are meant to be wound between 650-800 TPD.

I purchased two Brookstone quad watch winders about two weeks ago and have been playing around with them a bit. After two weeks, it seems like the Brookstone manual is inaccurate for my watch's needs, IMO. I started out on the lowest setting available (650) but the watches seemed to be inadequately wound so I started upping the TPD to 785 which seems to work with my less complicated movements. For my chronos I've upped them to 950 TPD and this seems to be adequate. My only 'barometer' for this unscientific experiment is that I'm watching the power reserve indicator on my new Perrelet Cushion watch to see if it's maintaining the power reserve or not-it seems to be holding steady with the 950 TPD setting.

Hopefully, this helps you. However, I would definitely say that some experimentation is required given the way the Brookstone operates. On an off topic observation, the Brookstone is by far the quietest winder I've used. It's truly a lot of winder for the money!

Brookstone Manual: http://www.brookstone.com/linkedassetservlet?assetId=102657&languageId=EN


----------



## too solid

Thanks guys! So far the Brookstone quad winder seems like a great price for what your getting. It was $200, while shipping to Canada was an extra $75. Still well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## revangel

I did some google searches and found this:
Watches And Reviews - GUIDE To Keep Movements Wound On Winder

I have a pair of watches with the Valjoux 7750 movement and the chart provided in the url above recommends 800 TPD:CW. I adjusted my Brookstone Quad to (2nd setting) 785 TPD:CW and it appears to be holding up very well. Side note: I went against the next setting on the Brookstone (configured at 950 TPD) for I didn't want to 'overwind'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## StufflerMike

revangel said:


> I did some google searches and found this:
> Watches And Reviews - GUIDE To Keep Movements Wound On Winder
> 
> I have a pair of watches with the Valjoux 7750 movement and the chart provided in the url above recommends 800 TPD:CW. I adjusted my Brookstone Quad to (2nd setting) 785 TPD:CW and it appears to be holding up very well. Side note: I went against the next setting on the Brookstone (configured at 950 TPD) for I didn't want to 'overwind'.
> 
> Hope this helps.


You can't overwind any automatic movement. There's a clutch just to prevent overwinding.


----------



## revangel

stuffler said:


> You can't overwind any automatic movement. There's a clutch just to prevent overwinding.


very cool. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Orbita also has a large database organized by watch manufacturer/movement with hundreds of entries. Orbita - Watch Database


----------



## anonymousmoose

I have a cheap winder. It allows me to set the spin direction but not program daily rotations. Spins for 2 minutes and rests for 6.

I think it does 2700 spins a day. That's a lot.

I like the winder, it's a dual (I have 2 automatics) and stores 3 other watches.

To make it spin less times per day, I connects one of these power timers. 









I set it to cut the power to the winder so it will only spin certain a time a day, down to about 750 rotations.

It's a dual winder and one of my watches recommends 720 spins and the other 800.

If anyone sees an issue with what I've done, harming or causing excessive wear to my watches, please share


----------

